# Where is the Insert Key on HP Elitebook 745 G6?



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

hi, Im using a HP Elitebook 745 G6 and there is not a Insert key. Can someone help me as I have not
been able to find a solution for this when I google. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From what I can determine, the HP EliteBook 745 G6 laptop does not have a *Insert* key.

The *Fn* + *E* keys are used to perform that function.








(click image to enlarge and view)


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Manual can be downloaded from here

```
https://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/GetPDF.aspx/c06335125.pdf
```
and as Frank mentioned, the hidden function keys are found on page 8 of the 44 page manual.


----------

